# Galleon Santa Barbara



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking for any information concering an old kit of this 1600/1700 galleon, I believe it was a spanish treasure ship that sunk.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Picture?


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Jerome Morris. It would be a great help if there was a picture, thanks Jon


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

i think jerome was asking you jon, if YOU had a picture of the vessel or the kit.
have you tried ebay for an old kit of her.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Yes, Correct. nhp. A picture so we can see what your looking for.


----------

